# Heat Press Ventilation ?



## Dimensio (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I would like to start a t-shirt business with DTG printing with an Epson FC-2000 but I'm wondering about hazard of the heat transfer process.

I'm actually currently using a heat press since 2 years for sublimation. (iPhone cases)

I've just do some research yesterday and seen that it is necessary to work in a ventilated room. (Yeah, I learn that after two years..)

At first I thought move the heat press near to the windows and open the window when I use the heat press. But it would be difficult because I've not enough space in the room and I'm not sure this solution would be sufficient.

So I just got an idea, on my terrace I have a socket so I can turn on the heat press.
I know this question sounds stupid, but do you think it's a good idea to avoid breathing fumes (I guess fumes of ink and aluminum for my iPhone cases are not healthy, especially the aluminum..) ? I mean I think there is no most ventilated place than outside 

Thanks !


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Well I guess you do need a room with some air and windows but then applies to most things you do in a room bit not just DTG. Dunno where you read that about sublimation but it's not a toxic environment.


----------



## Dimensio (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for your answer.

For the sublimation, actually my concern is about aluminum of the plates for the iPhone cases.
Apparently the aluminum might be dangerous (the aluminum that is in anti-perspiring or vaccine for exemple).
For iPhone cases sublimation, you even heat entire plates of aluminum at 400°F so maybe the fumes contains harmful particles of aluminum, I'm not sure.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

No, we've been doing em for a few years


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Aluminum as a toxin in vaccines is a much debated fallacy. But it won't vaporize at 400°F it isn't even melting at that point so you won't breathe in the aluminum


----------



## TreesfromSpace (Jul 11, 2015)

I've found myself asking the same question. My heat press doesn't give off smoke or anything but I have smelled some smells while pressing some images with ink and wondered how bad it could be. Which is why I don't reseal my inked images with clear acrylic spray or anything because the spray is just too damn noxious.


----------

